# Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?



## audiocrush (28. Juli 2010)

*Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Hallo Forum!

Ich hab das gefühl diese diskussion kam schon öfters auf und ich hab Sie auch schon mit meinem vorgesetzten geführt.
Hier in der boardsuche konnte ich allerdings nichts entspechendes finden.
Ich gehe davon aus das ich hier (was kühltechniken und modding angeht) in einem wesentlich kompetenteren umfeld bin als es in der chip-community der fall ist. Und so stelle ich die frage.

Was ist nun wirklich besser?
Wärmeleitpads oder Wärmeleitpaste?

Ich hab mir mal meine Gedanken gemacht und dieses Review, sofern man ihm glauben schenken mag, hat mich davon überzeugt mal diese wärmeleitpads zu kaufen.
Technic3D Review: Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad - der Beginn einer neuen Ära | Seite 1: Einleitung | Kühlungen

Ich glaube nämlich wenn ein Wärmeleitpad seinem seinem Pastenpendant in nichts nachsteht, wieso sollte ich mir dann die schmiererei antun? 

Was meint ihr dazu?

Und frage nebenbei wärmeleitpads zerschnibbeln und auf die einzelnen ramchips und mosfets legenbevorman den graka-kühlblock anbringt... sinnvoll oder sinnlos? ^-^


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Kommt drauf an was gefordert wird. Paste wird nur sehr dünn aufgetragen, die Pads werden überall da genutzt wo die Bauhöhe der Teile schwanken kann. Ein Wärmeleitpad würde ich nie auf ne CPU/GPU legen.


----------



## audiocrush (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Bei diesem Pad aus dem link ist es so.
Das pad ist ein sehr dünnes metallplättchen.
Es wird auf die größe der kühlerauflagefläche der cpu zugeschnitten.
Dann wird die auflagefläche der cpu leicht angeschmirgelt.
Dann fläche reinigen, pad drauf, kühlkörper mit lüfter drauf.
Nun wird der pc eingeschaltet und ein burn-in erfolgt.
Cpu unter volllast laufen lassen und den lüfter ausmachen.
bei etwa 58 grad sollte das pad schmelzen. Dann lüfter an und pc ausmachen zum abkühlen lassen... Nun sollte das pad seine volle leistung entfalten und ist auf kühler und cpu quasi "eingebrannt" 

Im test war es aber sehr leicht zu entfernen, dadurchdass die cpu vorher abgeschmirgelt wurde...

was haltet ihr davon? Lohnt ein garantieverlust bei der cpu? im vergleich zu den anderen wärmeleitpasten war das ergebnis schon sehr überzeugend... vorallem weil es mit nem P4 getestet wurde.. der ja so ziemlich am meisten abwärme überhaupt erzeugt 

Ich nutze einen i7 auf sockel 1156... sollte bei mir also mehr als ausreichend gut die wärme ableiten


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Diese spezielle "Wärmeleitpad" das du da im Auge hast, ist kein Wärmeleitpad im eigentlichen Sinne. Im Prinzip ist das nichts anders als eine Folie niedrig schmelzenden Lots auf Gallium-Basis. 
Das Pad wird aufgelegt und sollte beim sog. Burnin schmelzen (was durchaus nicht immer gelingt). Die Erfahrungen damit sind überaus durchwachsen. Eins ist jedoch meistens der Fall: Es ist eine riesen Schweinerei die sich kaum mehr rückstandsfrei von der CPU oder vom Kühler beseitigen lässt! In der Regel hilft nur abschmirgeln der Oberflächen. Zum Überbrücken von Abständen zwischen Kühler und Chip, wie bei normalen Wärmeleitpads auf Slikonbasis, taugen diese Pads ebenfalls nicht. 

Edit: OK - warst selbst schneller .

Gleiches gilt im Übrigen für die Liquidmetal-"WLP". Das ist auch keine Wärmeleitpaste im eigentlichen Sinne sondern ebenfalls ein Galliumbasis-Lot - allerdings eine noch niedriger schmelzende Legierung die bereits bei Raumtemperatur flüssig ist. Auch dafür gilt im Normalfall: Finger weg! Zumindest falls man vor hat die CPU oder den Kühler eines Tages wieder zu verkaufen. 
Die flüssigmetallbasierten Wärmeleitmedien haben zwar in der Tat vergleichsweise hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeiten, aber ihre Handhabung und starke Adhäsionsneigung sowie die Tatsache, dass sie sehr gut elektrisch leiten, macht sie relativ unbrauchbar für die meisten Anwendungsfälle.

Edit: Ich persönlich würde die Finger davon lassen! Es lohnt sich keinesfalls die CPU mit so einem Mist einzusauen und ihren Wiederverkaufswert damit gegen Null zu drücken . Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Anwendung wie gesagt nicht immer so reibungslos klappt wie im Test beschreiben. Besser man greift auf eine bewährte Wärmeleitpaste zurück. Deren Anwendung ist auch wesentlich unkomplizierter und man riskiert nicht, wie bei unvollständig schmelzenden Liquidmetal-pads (was ja auch nicht kontrollierbar ist), sog. Hotspots, die durchaus gefährlich für die CPU werden können.


----------



## audiocrush (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Hmm gut dann werde ich für meinen CPU wasserkühler einfach die wlp nehmen die bei meinem Noctua NH-C12P SE14 dabei war  (die plörre reicht noch sicher für 3 weitere anwendungen )

achso und nochmal danke für euren rat ^^

bei chip hätte ich  jetzt nur "höö wofür brauchstn son scheiß" zu hören bekommen 

aber um nochmal auf den wiederverkaufswert zurück zu kommen... wer ist denn so blöd und kauft die high-end cpus von gestern?
die haben ne miserable energie-bilanz und können nicht so viel wie die die in zukunft kommen... (mein i7 verfrisst 95 watt... fürn 4 kerner ist das ganz schön viel... für einen i7 allgemein vllt wenig.. aber es gibt cpus die sind eindeutig besser was leistung/verbrauch angeht )


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Gute Entscheidung!

Alte CPUs lassen sich schon immer noch verkaufen. Gibt immer Leute die solche Schnäppchen suchen oder ne Ersatz-CPU brauchen. 
Die Energiebilanz moderner Prozessoren ist btw schon erheblich besser geworden in den letzten Jahren. Immerhin brauchen viele im Normalbetrieb (und das macht bei weitem die meiste Zeit aus) sehr wenig. Der Idle-Verbrauch liegt bei den meisten CPUs inzwischen so bei 5 bis 10W. 
Deiner verbraucht je nach Modell unter Last vermutlich auch keine 95W. Das ist nur die TDP der Baureihe und hat nicht immer viel mit dem tatsächlichen Verbrauch zu tun. Allgemein sind aber die i7-Prozessoren in der Tat nicht gerade die sparsamsten.  
Viel schlimmere Stromverschwender sind aber nach wie vor die Grafikkarten. Zwar takten auch diese heute runter und senken die Spannung, aber dennoch sind Idle-Verbräuche von mehr als 50W keine Seltenheit - und das für eine Arbeitsleitung im Desktop-Betrieb, welche in gleicher Qualität auch ein sparsamer onboard-Chips oder ein uralte PCI-Graka leisten könnten.


----------



## audiocrush (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Hmm ich hab den 860er i7... der 2. stärkste seiner klasse... auf 90w kommt er bestimmt 

aber wenn bei meiner graka ein verbrauch von 26 watt im 2d betrieb angegeben ist und ich windows 7 mit aero nutze ist es ja eig pure augenwischerei... weil unter windows7 mit aero arbeitet die graka permanent im 3D mode... egal welche software man nutzt solange aero im background noch läuft... oder irre ich mich da? ich mein wir sind hier zwar in ner hardware abteilung wos eig um high end gaming geht (so hats zumindest den anschein) aber ich plane bald auszuziehen und dann müsst ich ja schon auf den strom achten


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Komisch meine GTX280 taktet sich im Desktop trotz AERO auf die 2D-Takte.


----------



## audiocrush (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

ich hab ja kein plan woran ich merk wann meine graka im 2d oder 3d mode ist.. aber aero ist doch nen 3d desktop.. oder doch nur einer der diversen 2,5D desktops? 
ist schwer zu erkennen ob die fenster tiefe haben (bei diesem shift switcher ähnlichen ding da.. windows+tab) kein plan wie das bei winnydows heißt


----------



## Cey (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Diese Flüssigmetallwlps/pads lassen sich zwar leicht auftragen, sollen aber anscheinend sehr gefährlich wieder wegzumachen sein. Mir wäre das Risiko eines Kurzschlusses die 0,5-1°C nicht wert.


----------



## audiocrush (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

ja das hab ich ja jetz auch begriffen^^
ich nehm eine auf keramikbasis die war ja bei meinem kühler dabei und die nehm ich dann au für die wakü

aber mal was anderes.. wenn die komponenten kalt sind ist ja auch ihr spezifischer widerstand geringer.. ergo verbrauchen sie weniger strom.. zahlt sich ne gute kühlung ja eigentlich auch wieder aus oder? (ich mein ist klar das sich ne wakü für die man 500 euro ausgibt durch sowas niemals amortisieren wird..)

aber würde mich mal interessieren..  gibts da erfahrungen? oder iwelche tests zu?


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Ja kühlere Komponenten sind effektiver.


----------



## audiocrush (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

hat das silentmaxx wakü netzteil also blos wegen seiner wasserkühlung eine effiziens von 89+ ?
dann wäre es ja eigentlich schummelei.. weils ja dann auf das kühlsystem selbst drauf ankommt oder sehe ich das falsch?

wie groß ist denn der effekt dann?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Diese "silentmaxx" Netzteil ist einfach gepimptes Fortron Zen mit Wasserkühler statt dem normalen Passiv-Kühler. Es ist auch kein 89+ Netzteil (diese Bezeichnung gibt´s gar nicht). Es wird lediglich mit einer maximalen Effizienz von 89% angegeben. Das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt berauschend. 80+ Gold zertifizierte Netzteile sind da deutlich besser und kommen mit Luftkühlung aus. 

Das silentmaxx würde den 80+ Gold Status btw auch nicht erhalten, wenn es bei 80+.org geprüft würde, da es nicht mal bei maximaler Effizienz über 90% kommt. Allenfalls würde es 80+ Silber klassifiziert - sofern die Kennlinie auch im unteren Leistungsbereich noch gut genug ist. Unter Umständen reicht´s deshalb aber nicht mal dafür. 

Der Effekt den die Kühlung auf den Wirkungsgrad bei Halbleitern hat ist zwar messbar aber in der Regel nicht dramatisch (zumindest in den Bereichen die mit Wakü gegenüber Lukü erreichbar sind).  Am ehesten ist das noch bei Grafikkarten relevant, wo in einem Chip mal gut und gerne mal 200W und mehr verbraten werden. Da macht sich eine gute Kühlung dann schon mit ein paar Watt weniger Verlustleitung bemerkbar .


----------



## audiocrush (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

ui find ich cool...

ehm.. es gibt schon ein 89+ netzteil^^ (zumindest wenn man den herstellerangaben auf der silentmaxx website glauben schenken darf)
Bei silentmaxx steht das das NT eine effiziens größer 89%  hat.
Tests dazu hab ich noch keine gesucht... ich mach mir einfach mal selbst ein bild davon.. ist schon im zulauf... vllt mach ich auch mal ein review um der community was zurück zu geben


----------



## empty (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

hast du gelesen was über deinem Post steht?


----------



## audiocrush (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

ja schon aber..
mein gott 
zertifizierung hin oder her... entweder läufts bei 80-90% last oder im idle und da braucht der rechner so wenig strom das die verlustleistung kaum ins gewicht fällt oder etwa nicht?


----------



## VJoe2max (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*



audiocrush schrieb:


> ui find ich cool...
> 
> ehm.. es gibt schon ein 89+ netzteil^^ (zumindest wenn man den herstellerangaben auf der silentmaxx website glauben schenken darf)
> Bei silentmaxx steht das das NT eine effiziens größer 89%  hat.
> Tests dazu hab ich noch keine gesucht... ich mach mir einfach mal selbst ein bild davon.. ist schon im zulauf... vllt mach ich auch mal ein review um der community was zurück zu geben



Die offizielle Bezeichnung 89+ gibt es nicht . Die Bezeichnung ist eine "Erfindung" von Silentmaxx. 
Die 80plus.org ist eine Organisation, die sog. 80+ Zertifikate für Netzteile vergibt, die die dort gestellten und einsehbaren Anforderungen erfüllen (so ähnlich sie die EnergyStar Richtlinien). 
Das Silentmaxx NT scheint kein solches Zertifikat zu besitzen. 89%+ Wirkungsgrad ist lediglich eine Angabe von Silentmaxx und sagt nichts über die Kennlinie des Netzteils aus. Diese wird im optimalen Arbeitspunkt minimal mehr als 89% Wirkungsgrad haben (daher die Eigenbau-Bezeichnung von Silentmaxx). Wie es bei 20% Last oder 100% Last aussieht kann man so nicht sagen - auf jeden Fall ist es weniger.
Mit 89% maximalem Wirkungsgrad würde das Ding aber bei 80plus.org keinesfalls das 80+ Gold Zertifikat erwerben. Es ist auch fraglich ob es die 80+ Silber Hürde schaffen würde. 80+ Bronze dürfte es aber ziemlich sicher schaffen.
Von daher ist es hinsichtlich des Wirkungsgrades kein besonderes Netzteil. Es basiert eben noch auf der, zwar guten, doch schon recht alten Fortron Zen Reihe.
Mit modernerer Netzteiltechnik würde die Wasserkühlung vllt. tatsächlich noch ein Quäntchen gegenüber den effizientesten Netzteilen heraus holen. Wobei bei zunehmendem Wirkungsgrad der Elektronik sowieso nicht mehr so viel Abwärme zu bewältigen ist, dass die Kühlung wirklich noch stark ins Gewicht fallen würde. Dennoch sieht das Silentmaxx Teil  gerade mit der besonders effektiven Wasserkühlung gegen aktuelle luftgekühlte 80+ Gold-Netzteile imo eigentlich ziemlich alt aus. 
Nebenbei bemerkt ist man bei Silentmaxx meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach sowieso immer scher schnell dabei mit Superlativen um sich zu werfen, auch wenn die angebotenen Technik teilweise um viele Jahre veraltet ist.



audiocrush schrieb:


> zertifizierung hin oder her... entweder läufts bei 80-90% last oder im  idle und da braucht der rechner so wenig strom das die verlustleistung  kaum ins gewicht fällt oder etwa nicht?


Gerade im Idle ist so ein Netzteil u.U. eine der Komponente die völlig unnötig am meisten verbrät. Besonders wenn das Netzteil überdimensioniert ist, passiert es leicht, dass man im Idle unter 10% der Nennlast gerät. Da brechen die allermeisten Netzteile ziemlich dramatisch ein - insbesondere die die noch auf relativ alter Technik beruhen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Diese spezielle "Wärmeleitpad" das du da im Auge hast, ist kein Wärmeleitpad im eigentlichen Sinne. Im Prinzip ist das nichts anders als eine Folie niedrig schmelzenden Lots auf Gallium-Basis.
> Das Pad wird aufgelegt und sollte beim sog. Burnin schmelzen (was durchaus nicht immer gelingt). Die Erfahrungen damit sind überaus durchwachsen. Eins ist jedoch meistens der Fall: Es ist eine riesen Schweinerei die sich kaum mehr rückstandsfrei von der CPU oder vom Kühler beseitigen lässt! In der Regel hilft nur abschmirgeln der Oberflächen.



Da hab ich in Bezug auf das Pad anderes gehört. Wenn man es überhaupt mal geschmolzen bekommt (mit Mehrkomponentenwakü imho äußerst riskantes Vorhaben, da man längere Zeit die Pumpe anhalten und damit weitere Komponenten auf bedenkliche Temperaturen bringen müsste), dann i.d.R. nur für kurze Zeit. Und in ungeschmolzenem Zustand kann es nicht legieren.

P.S.: "Lot" würde ich übrigens nur für Substanzen verwenden, die zum löten dienen 



> Gleiches gilt im Übrigen für die Liquidmetal-"WLP". Das ist auch keine Wärmeleitpaste im eigentlichen Sinne sondern ebenfalls ein Galliumbasis-Lot - allerdings eine noch niedriger schmelzende Legierung die bereits bei Raumtemperatur flüssig ist. Auch dafür gilt im Normalfall: Finger weg! Zumindest falls man vor hat die CPU oder den Kühler eines Tages wieder zu verkaufen.
> Die flüssigmetallbasierten Wärmeleitmedien haben zwar in der Tat vergleichsweise hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeiten, aber ihre Handhabung und starke Adhäsionsneigung sowie die Tatsache, dass sie sehr gut elektrisch leiten, macht sie relativ unbrauchbar für die meisten Anwendungsfälle.
> 
> Edit: Ich persönlich würde die Finger davon lassen! Es lohnt sich keinesfalls die CPU mit so einem Mist einzusauen und ihren Wiederverkaufswert damit gegen Null zu drücken .



Der Wiederverkaufswert meines ca. 3 Jahre mit Liquid Pro betriebenen 3,4EE lag Anfang letzten Jahres bei 200€. Auch die Erfahrungen bezüglich Entfernbarkeit sowie die Bedenken gegenüber leitfähigen Substanzen zwischen zwei Metallplatten gehen weit auseinander, ich verweise mal auf den passenden Sammelthread





audiocrush schrieb:


> aber um nochmal auf den wiederverkaufswert zurück zu kommen... wer ist denn so blöd und kauft die high-end cpus von gestern?



Leute bei eBay, scheinbar bevorzugt Aufrüster. Die High-End-CPUs eines Sockels oder auch nur eines Chipsatzes erzielen regelmäßig Preise. Siehe XP3200+, siehe 3,4EE So478, siehe (in verbindertem Maße, da Chipsatz) die So775 P4EE, siehe die Top-So939er und ganz aktuell: QX9650 und QX9700 (  )
Frag mich nicht wieso. Mir war der geringe Aufwand von Aufrüsten gegenüber komplett austauschen zwar auch schon einige Nachteile wert (HD3850AGP@Wakü hatte kein berauschenden P/L-Verhältniss), aber die Preise, die einige CPUs erzielen, sind wirklich absurd.





VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt ist man bei Silentmaxx meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach sowieso immer scher schnell dabei mit Superlativen um sich zu werfen, auch wenn die angebotenen Technik teilweise um viele Jahre veraltet ist.



Wenn ich mich an die Erfahrungen mit deren ersten "super-silent-0db-Passiv...."- Netzteilen erinnere, stimmten die Superlative aber nach ein paar Monaten Einlaufzeit auch. Denn ein Netzteil, dass nicht mehr läuft, kann auch nicht mehr brummen 
"89+" würde ich übringes nicht mit 80+ Bronze gleichsetzen. Alte Netzteilserien haben Effizienzen von deutlich über 80%, auch über 85% bei maximaler Auslastung erreicht. Ein derartiges fast-90er würde aber bei 20% Last vermutlich kaum mehr 60% schaffen, nicht die 82%, die für Bronze benötigt werden und auch nicht die 80%, um überhaupt eine Zertifizierung zu erhalten.

Ein gutes non-Wakü-NT ist eindeutig die bessere Wahl. (auch wenn Silent höchste Priorität hat. -> Nightjar)


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Nur mal so zum Lot: "Als Lot bezeichnet man eine Metall-Legierung, die je nach Einsatzfall aus einem bestimmten Mischungsverhältnis von Metallen besteht;"

Die super eigenschaft dieser Legierungen ist eben das die Schmelztemperatur viel tiefer ist als die Metalle die sie ausmachen ... in dem technischen Sinne darf man die Metall-WLP doch als Lot bezeichnen ... beim löten macht man sich die niedrige Schmelztemperatur der Zinnlote zu nutzen ...


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hab ich in Bezug auf das Pad anderes gehört. Wenn man es überhaupt mal geschmolzen bekommt (mit Mehrkomponentenwakü imho äußerst riskantes Vorhaben, da man längere Zeit die Pumpe anhalten und damit weitere Komponenten auf bedenkliche Temperaturen bringen müsste), dann i.d.R. nur für kurze Zeit.


Hab ich was anderes gesagt ? Die Erfahrungen damit sind wie gesagt durchwachsen und der sog. Burnin klappt nicht immer. So ins Detail wollte ich da eigentlich gar nicht gehen . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und in ungeschmolzenem Zustand kann es nicht legieren.
> 
> P.S.: "Lot" würde ich übrigens nur für Substanzen verwenden, die zum löten dienen


Es ist auch im erstarrten Zustand ein Lot! Lote zeichnen sich, wie empty bereits ansatzweise erläuterte, dadurch aus, dass es sich um niedrig schmelzende Legierungen handelt, deren Schmelzpunkt in der Regel niedriger ist als, der jeder Einzelkomponente. In der Regel sind es Eutektika aus zwei oder mehr Phasen die so legiert werden, dass sie in einem sog. eutektischen Punkt erstarren - das heißt alle Phasen erstarren zum selben Zeitpunkt und bei einer niedrigeren Temperatur als der Schmelztemperatur der Einzelkomponenten.
Des Weiteren zeichnen sich Lote dadurch aus, dass sie sich mit anderen Metallen mittels einer Diffusionsschicht verbinden können. Es hängt dabei aber vom Werkstoff, ab mit dem der Kontakt entsteht, ob und wie stark sich das Lot an die Oberfläche bindet. 
Auch da könnte man jetzt ins Detail gehen, aber ich denke es reicht zu wissen, dass Liquid-Metal Pads und "Paste" jeweils Lote auf Gallaiumbasis darstellen. Man könnte sie auch durchaus zum Löten verwenden  (auch liquid-pro im Tieftemperaturbereich). Die niedrig schmelzenden Lote die zur Anbindung des IHS ans DIE von den CPU-Herstellern verwendet werden unterscheiden sich btw auch nur wenig davon . 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Wiederverkaufswert meines ca. 3 Jahre mit Liquid Pro betriebenen 3,4EE lag Anfang letzten Jahres bei 200€. Auch die Erfahrungen bezüglich Entfernbarkeit sowie die Bedenken gegenüber leitfähigen Substanzen zwischen zwei Metallplatten gehen weit auseinander, ich verweise mal auf den passenden Sammelthread.
> 
> Leute bei eBay, scheinbar bevorzugt Aufrüster. Die High-End-CPUs eines Sockels oder auch nur eines Chipsatzes erzielen regelmäßig Preise. Siehe XP3200+, siehe 3,4EE So478, siehe (in verbindertem Maße, da Chipsatz) die So775 P4EE, siehe die Top-So939er und ganz aktuell: QX9650 und QX9700 (  )
> Frag mich nicht wieso. Mir war der geringe Aufwand von Aufrüsten gegenüber komplett austauschen zwar auch schon einige Nachteile wert (HD3850AGP@Wakü hatte kein berauschenden P/L-Verhältniss), aber die Preise, die einige CPUs erzielen, sind wirklich absurd.



Das ist sicher alles richtig - dennoch gilt das eigentlich nur bei ebay, wo sich oft ein Haufen Ahnungsloser herumtreibt. Mir ist es ebenfalls schleierhaft warum manche Leute für CPUs die eigentlich nur noch nostalgischen Wert haben (selbst wenn es mal Spitzenmodelle waren) bereit sind so viel Geld auszugeben. Für einen mit LiquidPro eingesauten P4 (egal welchen Modells) müsste man mir z.B. schon was zahlen, damit ich den der fachgerechten Entsorgung anheim führe .
In den einschlägigen Foren wird man so was jedenfalls kaum los und bei den meisten Leuten (insbesondere denen die bereits selbst schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben) schrillen bei liquid metall pads oder liquid pro normalerweise alle Alarmglocken. Wenn der Käufer die Wahl hat werden meiner Erfahrung nach gegenüber einer CPU die mit normaler WLP betrieben wurde regelmäßig deutlich niedrigere Preise erzielt  - das geht bis zur Unverkäuflichkeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an die Erfahrungen mit deren ersten "super-silent-0db-Passiv...."- Netzteilen erinnere, stimmten die Superlative aber nach ein paar Monaten Einlaufzeit auch. Denn ein Netzteil, dass nicht mehr läuft, kann auch nicht mehr brummen


Komisch, dass diese Art von Silentnetzteilen so unbeliebt ist - dabei ist es so einfach . 
Über das Silentmaxx erlaube ich mir diesbezüglich aber kein Urteil. Da es auf Basis des Fortron Zen aufgebaut ist, würde es mich wundern, wenn es diesem in Punkto Haltbarkeit deutlich nachstehen würde - und das schneidet da eigentlich ganz gut ab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "89+" würde ich übringes nicht mit 80+ Bronze gleichsetzen. Alte Netzteilserien haben Effizienzen von deutlich über 80%, auch über 85% bei maximaler Auslastung erreicht. Ein derartiges fast-90er würde aber bei 20% Last vermutlich kaum mehr 60% schaffen, nicht die 82%, die für Bronze benötigt werden und auch nicht die 80%, um überhaupt eine Zertifizierung zu erhalten.



Es stimmt zwar, dass  manche ältere Netzteile mit Spitzenwirkungsgraden um 85% bereits bei höheren Lasten als 20% der Nennlast massiv einbrechen, aber bei dem Silentmaxx-Gerät kann man von einer ähnlich flachen Kennlinie wie bei seinem passiv gekühlten Basismodell ausgehen . Davon auf 89% max. hoch gerechnet würde vermutlich locker die Bronze-Hürde und evtl. auch knapp die Silber-Hürde genommen. 
Btw: Der maximale Wirkungsgrad wird in aller Regel nicht bei 100% Nennlast erreicht sondern bei ca. 50% bis 80% der Nennlast . 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein gutes non-Wakü-NT ist eindeutig die bessere Wahl. (auch wenn Silent höchste Priorität hat. -> Nightjar)



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen .


----------



## empty (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*

Jedes Mal wieder eine Freude an deinem Wissen teihaben zu können ... und wieder was gelernt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hab ich was anderes gesagt ? Die Erfahrungen damit sind wie gesagt durchwachsen und der sog. Burnin klappt nicht immer. So ins Detail wollte ich da eigentlich gar nicht gehen .



Du sagtest, dass es sich nur durch schleifen wieder entfernen lässt. Da habe ich beim Pad -wie gesagt- noch nie was von gehört, im Gegenteil. (Aber das wird hier Offtopic, Erfahrungsberichte bitte in den Sammelthread)



> Btw: Der maximale Wirkungsgrad wird in aller Regel nicht bei 100% Nennlast erreicht sondern bei ca. 50% bis 80% der Nennlast .



Das ist der Fall, seitdem Effizienz als Werbekriterium entdeckt und die Netzteile entsprechend optimiert wurden. Früher waren es eher 80% denn 20% und z.T. auch mal 90%. Kombiniert man das mit einem schummelnden Billig-Hersteller, der statt haltbarer Komponenten, Schutzschaltungen, zuverlässiger Regelsysteme etc. das Ding einfach für 100W mehr auslegt, als die Nennleistung angibt (oder es auch sein lässt und auf den letzten 100W zur Nennleistung unbrauchbare Spannungen liefert), ist man ganz schnell im fraglichen Bereich.
Zugegebenermaßen habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das beim Fortron aussah - da quasi alle Tester von Geräuschentwicklung berichteten, war das Ding für mich schneller gestorben, als verfügbar.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad oder doch lieber Paste?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist der Fall, seitdem Effizienz als Werbekriterium entdeckt und die Netzteile entsprechend optimiert wurden. Früher waren es eher 80% denn 20% und z.T. auch mal 90%.


Es war bei einigermaßen brauchbaren Netzteilen eigentlich noch nie so, das die Kennlinie erst bei 100% den maximalen Wirkungsrad her gab - auch nicht vor vielen Jahren . Das Wirkungsgrad-Maximum liegt bei ATX-Netzteilen eigentlich seit je her im Bereich von 50 bis 80% der Nennleistung. Der Unterschied zu früher, ist vielmehr, dass die Kennleinen wesentlich flacher geworden sind und so eben heute auch bei Auslastungen von 20% und weniger bereits relativ hohe Wirkungsgrade erzielt werden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen habe ich keine Ahnung, wie das beim Fortron aussah - da quasi alle Tester von Geräuschentwicklung berichteten, war das Ding für mich schneller gestorben, als verfügbar.


Das kann durchaus sein - dieses Pfeiffen verschiedener sog. Silent-Geräte geht mir auch immer auf die Nerven. Je leiser ein PC wird desto mehr nervt auch das minimalste Geräusch. 
Die Kennlinie des Fortron Zen sowie die fast jedem zertifizierten Netzteils kannst du dir bei 80+.org ansehen: Klick .

Aber ich glaub auch - das ist jetzt alles ein wenig zu arg OT. Von daher werd ich dazu hier in diesem Therad auch nichts mehr weiter schreiben ...


----------

